# The many uses of fur



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

so i get asked now that i am trapping what do you do with the fur , what does it get used for.

so we all know for fur coats and collars and such right , well there are thousands of uses we never even hear about.

I was reading an article last night in the trappers post 

some uses of fur i had never hears of , well did you watch the half time Superbowl show last year , apparently Beyonce' the singer sang for it , i didn't watch but apparently she was sporting a pair of fake eye lashes , if you couldn't tell this is because they were the very finest type made from mink hairs captured by hand brushing live mink , not knowing a thing about it I can only take the articles word for it that the mink hare relaxes in a natural way something no synthetic can cost is apparently 300 a set.

another use , is paint brushes , no not the kind you slap paint on your siding with , but the very best water color brushes are made form squirrel hair , as are the best brushes for applying dry powder makeup 

and who could forget deer skin gloves , now this is one product I did know about , anyone who has owned a pair of deer skin gloves can tell you they fit better , give better finger dexterity , and remain supple and flexible after they get wet , If you haven't sweated thru a pair of deer skin work gloves then wore them dry you don't know what your missing , you will finally understand fits like a glove.

lets hear those other uses for one of north Americas most renewable of resources Fur.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

They make good fishing flys and lures. Deer hair is hollow and thus works for the body of floating fishing flies, and as insulation. 

Badger hair makes great brushes too, including the traditional shaving brush. 

Felt is made from hair(non-artificial felt), one of the most durable fabrics there is.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was going to say flies, but also I remember a popular coat when I was a kid was filled with feathers for insulation. Also feathers and fur are used in lots of crafts, I see the packages in the craft store all the time. Our local craft store also has a leather section for making mockasins, pouches, etc


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a holster for my 45 that is lined with goat fur/skin... the fur points downward, so it really holds the gun in well.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I've seen rabbit skins with fur still on cut in narrow strips and crocheted into mittens and hats.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a pair of rabbit skin choppers fur on the inside is very good also 

Kentucky Hippie , the traditional Inuit make their sleeping bags like that with woven strips of rabbit fur . not sure if there are many traditional inuit any more but 

and of course they also wear carabo coats fur on the inside against their skin , it releases the moisture while holding the warmth , it think they may still do that

goat does make a nice pair of gloves also


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I am going to try my hand at tanning this year. I would love to tan our deer hide and make gloves for DH.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> , well did you watch the half time Superbowl show last year , apparently Beyonce' the singer sang for it , i didn't watch but apparently she was sporting a pair of fake eye lashes , .


I.......watched, ....but I didn't gaze up that high! 



kentuckyhippie said:


> I've seen rabbit skins with fur still on cut in narrow strips and crocheted into mittens and hats.


I have a book that has instructions on how to make a rabbit skin blanket. If I remember right, you cut the tanned rabbit hides into 1 inch wide strips and sew them end to end. Then make a loom the size of blanket you want and weave the strips together,,crisscrossing and then when the loom is filled you sew all the ends together somehow. 

Greencountypete, don't forget being able to make bowstrings out of tough hides such as groundhogs. And if you make raw hides or soft leather you can make all kinds of things from knife and gun sheaths to moccasins and all other kinds of clothing for yourself.


----------

